# Modern Classical Music: String Quartets and Larger Ensembles



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

So I'm looking to buy some new cd's soon, I have these lined up, if you have opinions of/thoughts on these albums, or alternative/additional recommendations, do let me know:

Béla Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta

György Ligeti Edition 1: String Quartets and Duets - Arditti String Quartet

The Ligeti Project II: Lontano / Atmosphères / Apparitions / San Francisco Polyphony / Concert Românesc - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra / Jonathan Nott


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

All very fine indeed.

Listen to 'em and let us know what you think, ok?


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

I haven't acquired the Ligeti albums yet. 

I did get the Bartok and an album featuring some of Xenakis's orchestral and chamber works. The Bartok is marvelous. Really enjoying it. 

The Xenakis is awesome too. I love Metastaseis.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

You must have the Col legno disc, right? Sweet disc.

And Bartok is hard to beat. You might want to get some Reiner and Dorati versions of things, too, just for kicks. I mean, unless you already have those... 

I've never found Ligeti as likeable as either Bartok or Xenakis, not at first. But eventually? Yeah. He's great. And the Ligeti Edition series is pretty consistently good.


----------

